# set up time



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

how long have you all wated to set up?
im thinking about wateing till around the 28th.
do you think that is to long to wate or should i put my stuff up ASAP?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we started 2 weeks ago


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've started with a witch prop. My fence and columns go out next week (still have to finish paint the columns) I'll add little things over the next three weeks and then the week before I set up in earnest (garage scene, back patio, castle wall, etc..) The majority of the graveyard won't go up until Halloween day however.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The 28th? I already have my purple lights up and will be doing the graveyard and associated ghosts and coffins this weekend. By the end of next weekend everything will be up, except the few things I am still tweaking.

Of course, being a Ravens fan and living in Baltimore, the lights get put up at the begining of football season and stay up until the end of the season.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

jaege said:


> The 28th? I already have my purple lights up and will be doing the graveyard and associated ghosts and coffins this weekend. By the end of next weekend everything will be up, except the few things I am still tweaking.
> 
> Of course, being a Ravens fan and living in Baltimore, the lights get put up at the begining of football season and stay up until the end of the season.


Being that they are playing...Hahahahah New England..Te-hehhee I bet its going to be a boring game


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I will put a few things up maybe a couple days before Halloween, but the bulk of it goes up (and comes down) on the 31st. That's what works best for us.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Put stuff up??! I'm still building, Brother! Still have some fence and fog chillers to go (maybe a couple of demons if I don't run out of time!)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been setting up since May. I will be putting out some of my smaller stationary props every day until 10-31, and tweaking a few small things like light and sound all the way up until about 30 minutes before we start scaring. If I waited until the 28th, I'd have to scare random kids in February, lol.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm hoping I'll be able to get the lawn mowed one final time this coming weekend and then I'll be able to finally start setting up my front yard. Neighbor kids are pestering me everyday to get started putting stuff up. Only thing I've been able to do outside so far is take down the American Flag and replace it with the :xbones: flag.

Just looked at forcast and probably will have to wait another week to start setting up...lots of rain still in forcast and looking like snow on sat & sun


----------



## lwaldeck (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm still building a few items, but I plan on the initial set-up the weekend of the 17/18th. Final props (anything I don't want stolen or getting wet) will go out the day of.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Inside of the house is done,Outside of the house this weekend.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Front yard Cemetery is 80%. The backyard (main haunt) starts around the 20th.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

my main grave yard out front is finished. The back yard , we've been working on for 3 weeks already. I hope we can get everything set up by the 22nd,... cause we start letting people go thru on the 23rd!! panic panic panic!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I set out almost everything the 1st of October. Still tweeking stuff like lighting. Will work on the garage haunt part up until Halloween.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I take off work for one week prior to my one day haunt.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I got in the habit of putting everything out on Halloween, due to the neighborhood I lived in, but these days I have stuck with it due to a high wind area I live in now.
I take Halloween off when it falls on a weekday, take all day to set up....take 1/2 hr to take down.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We start setting up on the 16th and finish on the 29th. We Tear Down Nov. 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

The yard is 90% done as of last weekend, but there are a few things I'll save for Halloween night. My wife is out of town this weekend, so I'm planning on getting my half of the garage finished this weekend. That way I only have the other side of the garage to get done the day before and day of halloween for the walk through.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

My front "graveyards" (includes my 2 neighbors yards) go up on OCT 1-3. Got a litle behind this year with the birth of my 3rd Child on Oct.1, so front yards were done by Oct.5, Main back yard haunt should start going on around the 23rd and run right up to Halloween.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

fick, you mow the lawn?! Last mow for me is mid to late September then the first weekend of November. I keep it a little overgrown to add some natural (and free) ambiance to the cemetery.

Anyways I only put out little bits here and there. Nothing major till 1031 in which case that becomes an all day affair.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

I also keep the grass a bit long. My neighbors probably hate me for it but it just looks spookier. Anyway I put up my cemetery last week and all that's left are some little things here and there. My electric chair prop is about 90% done and will go out the night of Halloween. Also does anyone know how to trigger a fog machine using a pico boo prop controller with ac outlets?


----------

